# Verzeichnis lokal listen



## Dirk99 (11. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine, eher ungewöhnliche, Frage zu Javascript. Ich möchte lokal ein Verzeichnis auslesen und alle darin befindlichen Dateien auflisten. Im Internet muß das ganze nicht laufen, es ist nur für den lokalen gebraucht gedacht. 
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, oder kann Javascript das nicht? Wenn JS das nicht packt, gibt es alternative Möglichkeiten das Ganze auf einem lokalen System zu verwirklichen?

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2006)

Hi.

Das ist mit Javascript nicht möglich. Aber du kannst den Windows Scripting Host (WSH) verwenden. Da kannst du entweder mit VBScript oder mit JScript (ist so ähnlich wie Javascript) und dem FileSystemObject arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## Dirk99 (11. August 2006)

Hi deepthroat,

gibt es da irgendwo etwas was mir helfen könnte? Ich noch Anfänger was Javascript angeht, da ich eher VBA und php programmiere, und noch nix von JScript und dem FileSystemObject gehört habe.

Vielen Dank
Dirk


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2006)

Na wenn du bereits einigermaßen VBA kannst, solltest du dich evtl. einfach VBScript zuwenden.

FileSystemObject (FSO) Referenz: http://ns7.webmasters.com/caspdoc/html/vbscript_filesystemobject_object.htm

Einige Beispiele zum FSO mit VBScript: http://www.quaschtel.de/wsh/filesystemobject.htm

Gruß


----------



## Dirk99 (11. August 2006)

Die Beispiele sind schon mal super, danke!

Wie hänge ich das denn in eine html-Datei ein? Einfach in <script>-tags einbauen, oder wie macht man das?


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2006)

Im Internet Explorer kannst du neben Javascript eben auch die Sprachen JScript und VBScript verwenden. Du mußt nur in script Tag angeben welche Sprache du verwendest:
	
	
	



```
<script language="VBScript" type="text/vbscript">
Rem Das ist VBScript!
document.write "<br>VBScript"
</script>
```

Gruß


----------



## schoko (11. August 2006)

Warum nicht gleich in PHP? Gibt ne super Klasse von Dennis Wronka in der Tutorials-Sektion für das Filelisting.


----------



## Dirk99 (11. August 2006)

@deepthroat
Danke, werde ich mal testen.

@schoko
Ganz einfach. Wie oben erwähnt soll das ganze auf nem lokalen PC laufen. Da gibt es meist kein php.


----------



## Dirk99 (11. August 2006)

Das klappt ja ganz gut! Jetzt kann ich aus einem festen Verzeichnis alle Dateien auslesen und auf eine Website auf meinem lokalen Rechner anzeigen lassen.
Aber was, wenn ich die Dateien in einem Unterverzeichnis relativ zu der html-Datei auslesen möchte? Wie kann ich das Verzeichnis ermitteln, in dem die html-Datei liegt? So sagen wie:
fso.GetAbsolutePathName("")
oder
Set WshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
document.write WshShell.CurrentDirectory
geben mir nur den Pfad zum Desktop aus.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2006)

document.URL enthält die URL der aktuellen Datei. Da kannst du ja die einzelnen Teile auseinanderteilen.

Die URL mußt du mit unescape behandeln damit Sonderzeichen wieder zurückgewandelt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Dirk99 (12. August 2006)

Super! Das klappt vorzüglich!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Grüße
Dirk


----------

